# Синдром беспокойных ног



## Екатерина Алексеевна (13 Июл 2008)

Здравствуйте!!! 
Скажите...такое состояние, когда ноги плохо переносят покой и ими приходится постоянно двигать, чтобы не было неприятных ощущений, когда из-за этого не можешь спать, сидеть... может быть от проблем с поясницей? Да... и ещё присутствует постоянная боль в ногах...ноющая, напоминающая зубную боль. Эта боль снимается пенталгином, седалгином. В пояснице часто бывает ощущение тяжести...в последнее время стала поднывать, правда не всегда.


----------



## Ell (13 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Синдром беспокойных ног...*

Какие обследования проводились? Какой диагноз поставлен? К каким специалистам обращались?


----------



## Екатерина Алексеевна (13 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Синдром беспокойных ног...*

Обследований пока никаких не было. Посещала терапевта, невролога, гинеколога. По гинекологии всё нормально. Терапевт отправила к неврологу. Один невролог ставит синдром беспокойных ног, другой - поясничный остехондроз с корешковым синдромом. Лечение назначили разное . Я в растерянности


----------



## Ell (13 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Синдром беспокойных ног...*

Для постановки подобного диагноза, необходимы были обследования. Для постановки любого диагноза необходимы обследования.


----------



## Екатерина Алексеевна (14 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Синдром беспокойных ног...*

  И что же делать? Ноги то болят....
Если ехать в область, то к каким врачам обратиться?
А мрт поясницы, наверно в любом случае надо сделать?

У нас врачи - виртуозы... без всякого обследования диагнозы ставят...
Вот и приходится искать решение проблемы самим.


----------



## Ell (14 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Синдром беспокойных ног...*

Причин масса. В том числе, и проблемы с почками, и дефицит железа, и неврологические расстройства.
Ну а как помочь себе? Нужно найти свой способ. Кому-то помогает холод, кому-то тепло, поискать положение во время сна, которое уменьшит проблему. Избегать стрессов, не есть много на ночь, попить витаминчики...


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (14 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Синдром беспокойных ног...*

Перечислите все обследования, которые Вам делали, с результатми (не может быть, чтобы совсем ничего), и лечение.


----------



## Екатерина Алексеевна (14 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Синдром беспокойных ног...*



Ell написал(а):


> Избегать стрессов


))) Хорошо бы, только как этому научиться? Да и характер такой, что до всего мне есть дело, всё волнует.


----------



## Екатерина Алексеевна (14 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Синдром беспокойных ног...*



Ирина Игоревна написал(а):


> Перечислите все обследованиякоторые Вам делали с результатми (не может быть чтобы совсем нгичего) и лечение.


В том то и дело, что обследований не было.
Пришла к невропатологу, меня выслушали, поводили молоточком перед глазами, постучали им по рукам и ногам, попросили постоять с закрытыми глазами, достать пальцем нос, наклониться. Проверили чувствительность ног - поводили разогнутой канцелярской скрепкой по ногам. Диагноз - поясничный остеохондроз с корешковым синдромом.
Лечение - кетонал, мильгама, мидокалм, трентал.

Другой невропатолог - на приёме провел со мной те же манипуляции + спросил были ли стрессы. Ответила, что каких-то конкретных стрессов не было, а нервничать, конечно, приходится...как и любому другому человеку.
Лечение: катадолон, флуоксетин.

Думала, думала...и решила полечиться от остеохондроза, потому как годочков мне уже не мало - под 50, работа сидячая, в шейном отделе уже давно признали остехондроз...так что лишним такое лечение не будет. Или я не права?
И вот у меня ещё такой вопрос: эти укольчики, назначенные для облегчения поясничного остеохондроза подействуют положительно на шейный отдел?


----------



## Екатерина Алексеевна (21 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Синдром беспокойных ног...*

Здравствуйте!!! 
Вчера ездили в обл.центр, в Екатеринбург...к сосудистому хирургу и на МРТ...
Сосудистый хирург чисто визуально осмотрел мои ноги, выслушал жалобы... на узи направление не дал...как я не просила...Его слова "Не вижу необходимости"...
Заключение: варикозная болезнь...толи  м/к  С1, толи  м/н С1.....не разобрать что он написал...
Рекомендовано лечение у невролога...
Что-то я в растеренности...разве можно вот так без узи определить что с ногами...Венозных выбуханий у меня нет, только сине-красные тоненькие змейки на ногах, но это с молодых лет... и никогда ноги меня раньше не беспокоили. Но ведь бывает ещё и внутренний варикоз...
Записалась на сл. неделю к платному сосудистому хирургу...Что скажете? Стоит ли тратить деньги или мне там не скажут ничего другого? Мог ли этот хирург визуально определить отсутствие внутреннего варикоза? Мне бы хотелось каких-то подтверждений...УЗИ, например.

Результ МРТ поясничного отдела:
На серии МРТ пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника выявляются
дистрофические изменения в сегментах L1-S1  1-2 степеней в виде уменьшения высотыи дегидратации дисков. В сегменте L4-L5  определяется парацентральная протрузия слева, сагиттальным размером до 3 мм с лёгким дискодуральным конфликтом. Определяется S-образный сколиоз грудного и поясничного отделов позвоночника.
Сагиттальный размер позвоночного канала на уровне L5 - 18 мм.
Каудальные сегменты спинного мозга и корешки конского хвоста не изменены. Паравертебральных изменений не выявляется. Дополнительных образований не выявляется.

Заключение: Остеохондроз L1-S1  1 стадии. Небольшая парацентральная протрузия в сегменте L4-L5 слева.
S-образный сколиоз грудного и поясничного отделов позвоночника 1-2 степеней.

Уважаемые специалисты, вы не могли бы "по-русски" прокоментировать МРТ- заключение?
Я так понимаю, что страшного нет ничего...возрастные изменения )))
Но хотелось бы знать что происходит с позвоночником...И какие мои дальнейшие действия?
И как быть с консультацией сосудистого хирурга?


----------



## Екатерина Алексеевна (31 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Синдром беспокойных ног...*

ТИШИНА........
А ноги продолжают болеть...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Синдром беспокойных ног...*



> Уважаемые специалисты, вы не могли бы "по-русски" прокоментировать МРТ- заключение?
> Я так понимаю, что страшного нет ничего



Ответ:
...возрастные изменения )))



> Но хотелось бы знать что происходит с позвоночником...


Ответ:
...возрастные изменения )))



> И как быть с консультацией сосудистого хирурга?



Так вы сходили или нет?


----------



## Ell (1 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Синдром беспокойных ног...*



Екатерина Алексеевна написал(а):


> ТИШИНА........
> А ноги продолжают болеть...


так а что еще сказать, если Вам уже советовали пройти полный комплекс обследований...


----------



## Екатерина Алексеевна (12 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Синдром беспокойных ног...*



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так вы сходили или нет?


Здравствуйте!
Да...я сходила, вернее съездила к другому сосудистому хирургу..уже к платному. Проведён осмотр, сделано УЗДГ нижних конечностей...сосудистая причина болей в ногах исключена. Артериальное и венозное кровообращение н.конечностей не нарушено.
Здесь же в Областной больнице консультация невролога. Была проведена функциональная диагностика ЭНМГ: Данных за нейропатию и радикулопатию C6-Th1, L5-S1 не получено.
Консультация нейропсихолога: Ср.уровень тревоги.
Консультация эндокринолога: эутиреоз.
Диагноз: Остеохондроз позвоночника у взрослых 2ст., Мелкие протрузии С6-7, L4-5 мпд. Люмбоишиалгия с двух сторон, вертебростатический синдром. S-образный сколиоз 2 степени.
Даны рекомендации по лечению...лечение необходимо согласовать с врачом по месту жительства.
Наш местный невролог, скорректировав рекомендации прописала мне:
Сирдалуд, вазобрал, трентал, мексидол, алфлутоп, физкабинет - млт., мазь хондроксид.

Всё выкупила...а* лечиться этими лекарствами не смогла...*Лечение начала во второй половине дня, поэтому в первый день получилась только половина суточной дозы лекарств +сирдалуд (2мг) на ночь. На след.день начала лечиться как положено, с утра.
Выпила вазобрал - 1 раз, мексидол и трентал - по 2 раза...
Около 17 часов почувствовала себя как-то странно...вроде какой-то слабости. Дальше - больше...это состояние нарастало...чувство, что силы покидают меня...я умираю...было страшно. Позвонила мужу, трубку не могла в руках держать...он был недалеко, через 5 минут прибежал.
Не придумала ничего лучше, как выпить карвалолу...сколько уж я там натрясла капель даже не знаю...Померяла давление - 100 на 80. Потом меня начало трясти...кисти дрожали очень сильно...я такое видела только один раз, у человека после после двухнедельной пьянки....
Прибежал муж, вызвал скорую...меряет мне давление 100 на 90...
Это при том, что моё давление 100 на 60, плюс-минус 5-10 единиц.
Приезжает скорая...быстро приехали...мне уже лучше, уже не умираю и почти прошла трясучка...меряют давление 130 на 90... Послушали сердце...ничего делать не стали...посидели со мной, отметили, что я порозовела, посоветовали попить чаю...
Назавтра пошла к неврологу...сказано было не пить сирдалуд, что якобы от него может быть слабость в теч. 3 часов после приёма. Я объяснила, что пила сирдалуд только на ночь, как и было мне назначено и в мин. дозе 2мг....... А случилось это со мной на след.день в 17 часов. Мне было сказано : "ну и что...принимайте всё кроме сирдалуда".
На др.день я приняла по одному разу вазробрал, трентал, мексидол...
(ещё я постоянно пью пенталгин или седалгин отголовной боли...в эти дни тоже пила.)...и опять почувствовала те же ощущения. Не стала к ним прислушиваться, рванула на кухню, карвалол...всё вроде прошло...хуже не стало, испугалась только повторения вчерашней ситуации. 
Потом денёк отдохнула и решила пить только трентал и мексидол... 
тошнота, дурнота, слабость...Здесь уже обычная слабость...от которой тянет полежать, ничего не хочется...., а не та что была ранее...У меня такое чувство, что я тогда на самом деле умирала...очень страшно скажу я вам 
Так вот промучилась с этими таблетками больше недели...и не стала пить...не могу!!!
Сейчас колю алфлутоп и хожу в физкабинет...
Что было со мной не подскажите? И опасно ли такое вот давление 100 на 90? Чем опасно? Что будет если давление сравняется?
Пожалйста разъясните...меня эти вопросы волнуют.
Заранее благодарна...


----------



## Екатерина Алексеевна (12 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Синдром беспокойных ног...*



Ell написал(а):


> так а что еще сказать, если Вам уже советовали пройти полный комплекс обследований...


Уж будьте так добры, напишите что значит "полный комплекс обследований", что именно?
У наших врачей не допросишься ничего...молча выписывают лекарства и всё...Всё, что я прошла...это всё по своей инициативе...и МРТ, И сосудистый хирург, и невролог...2 недели ездила в Екатеринбург через день, да каждый день.
Что именно обследовать...мочу? Какой анализ?
Кровь...что именно? общий анализ, холестерин, сахар, биохимию, развернутый?
Что мне просить у врача?????


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Синдром беспокойных ног...*

Анализ мочи общий
Анализ крови общий.
Бихимия крови с ревмопробами, сахар крови.

Не существует лабораторных исследований, которые могли бы подтвердить наличие вашего диагноза. Условно выделяют первичный синдром (когда на обследовании ничего нет) и вторичный (есть заболевание и часть его укладывается в клинику синдрома).

Попробуйте ответить на такие вопросы:

1. Необходимость двигать ногами, обычно связанная с неприятными ощущениями (парестезиями) Да. Нет

2. Двигательное беспокойство, включающее один или оба типа:
а) сознательные произвольные движения для уменьшения симптомов. Да. Нет.
б) бессознательные непроизвольные движения, короткими периодами (до 10 с) , обычно периодически повторяющихся и возникающих преимущественно во время отдыха или сна. Да. Нет.

3. Симптомы возникают или усиливаются во время отдыха и значительно облегчаются во время физической активности, особенно ходьбы. Да. Нет

4. Имеется выраженная зависимость от времени суток симптомов, а именно:
- симптомы усиливаются в вечернее и ночное время (максимум между 22 и 02 часами) и значительно ослабевают утром. Да. Нет.


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (12 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Синдром беспокойных ног...*

Ваша история типчна. Извините, что не могла ответить раньше - была в отъезде. В результате Вы прошли кучу ненужных инстанций.
Сосудстый хирург - сказал же Вам первый врач, что нет проблем - так и есть. Если есть необходимость делать УЗДГ , врач это бы понял.
То, что  Вам назначил врач "от остеохондроза" , Вам конечно не повредит ( мексидол все-таки пропейте), но от "беспокойных ног" не избавит. 
Приступ слабости- 100% сирдалуд, очень типично. Просто Вы наверное еще вообще склонны к изменениям сосудистого тонуса, поэтому так сильно отреагровали.
Тошнить может вследстве приема трентала ( это не обязательно причина, но иногда бывает такой эффект)

Что касается беспокойных ног:лечится это протвопаркинсонческим препаратам ли бензодазепинами. В любом случае Вам этот препарат должен выписать врач, так как он рецептурный раз, и по интернету не назначается это два. 
так что ищите другого невролога.
в чем Вам желаю удачи!


----------



## Екатерина Алексеевна (14 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Синдром беспокойных ног...*



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Анализ мочи общий
> Анализ крови общий.
> Бихимия крови с ревмопробами, сахар крови.


Стащила из больницы карточку с анализами...Перефоткала...
Анализы были сделаны в самом начале заболевания, но тогда боли в ногах я не связала с проблемали остеохондроза или чего-то ещё. А если учесть, что постоянно пью обезболивающие ср-ва, то боли не сильно и донимали меня. Просто давно не была в больнице и решила провериться...гемоглобин (он у меня всегда низкий), печень (стала беспокоить), флюорография (время подошло) и т.д...









Анализ мочи общий тоже сдавала...но куда то делся он из карточки. 
Но, наверное нормальный, раз ничего не сказали...
Он всегда нормальный был...))))))


----------



## Екатерина Алексеевна (14 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Синдром беспокойных ног...*



> Попробуйте ответить на такие вопросы:



1. Необходимость двигать ногами, обычно связанная с неприятными ощущениями (парестезиями) Да. Нет
*Да*...Именно с неприятными ощущениями...противными...но не с парестезиями. А парестезии (онемение, жжение, покалывание, мурашки) переношу физ. нормально....просто ощущаю их.

2. Двигательное беспокойство, включающее один или оба типа:
а) сознательные произвольные движения для уменьшения симптомов. Да. Нет.
*Да*
б) бессознательные непроизвольные движения, короткими периодами (до 10 с) , обычно периодически повторяющихся и возникающих преимущественно во время отдыха или сна. Да. Нет.
*Нет*...С вознательном состоянии - нет, а во сне - не знаю.

3. Симптомы возникают или усиливаются во время отдыха и значительно облегчаются во время физической активности, особенно ходьбы. Да. Нет
*Да...*

4. Имеется выраженная зависимость от времени суток симптомов, а именно:
- симптомы усиливаются в вечернее и ночное время (максимум между 22 и 02 часами) и значительно ослабевают утром. Да. Нет.
*Да...*усиливаются в ночное время, но самостоятельно не проходят...приходиться ножки ублажать...))).


А боли присутствуют почти постоянно, ослабевают после пентальгина... болит в разных местах...постоянна боль только в правом бедре. И вот эта бедренная боль быстрее и легче снимается таблетками, чем другие части ног. Ноги продолжают болеть, а бедро...как буд-то и не беспокоило меня никогда.
Вот к примеру, в данный момент такая умеренная ноющая боль в икрах и ступнях, особенно в пятках. В этих же местах ощущения то ли жжения, то ли холода...
Ноющая боль в пояснице, дискомфорт, чувство онемения...движения не ограничены, нагибаюсь, приседаю без боли )))
Да...и ещё последнее время заметила, что стали болеть кисти рук.

р.с. Странно у меня как-то протекает заболевание...симптомы по нарастающей.


----------



## Екатерина Алексеевна (14 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Синдром беспокойных ног...*



Ирина Игоревна написал(а):


> Сосудстый хирург - сказал же Вам первый врач, что нет проблем - так и есть. Если есть необходимость делать УЗДГ , врач это бы понял.


)))))))) Так деньги наверное лишние, как сказал второй доктор...ангиохирург высшей категории.
*Доктор *осмотрел меня и говорит:
- Есть два варианта развития событий: или вы мне верите на слово, что с ногами у вас полный порядочек и мы расходимся...или если деньги лишние, то делаем УЗДГ и вы убеждаетесь в моих словах.
*Я:*
- Я вам верю...но хочу убедиться... 
Было стыдно за свои слова, но я произнесла их, поскольку именно за этим я и приехала.
Потом доктор спросил, полегчало ли мне после того как я "убедилась".
- конечно, полегчало, ещё как...Как "гора" с плеч...))))) И это облегчение стоит тех денег. 



> мексидол все-таки пропейте


Ага...немного погодя пропью...показания прям как для меня лично )))

А поясничку то как лечить? Вся в задумчивости...Может народную медицину попробовать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Синдром беспокойных ног...*



Екатерина Алексеевна написал(а):


> 1. Необходимость двигать ногами, обычно связанная с неприятными ощущениями (парестезиями) Да. Нет
> *Да*...Именно с неприятными ощущениями...противными...но не с парестезиями. А парестезии (онемение, жжение, покалывание, мурашки) переношу физ. нормально....просто ощущаю их.
> 
> 2. Двигательное беспокойство, включающее один или оба типа:
> ...


Люмбалгия на фоне дорсопатии (остеохондроз, спондилоартроз, протрузия L4-L5 до 3 мм с дискодуральным конфликтом) с вторичным "синдром беспокойных ног". Хроническое течение. S-образный сколиоз грудного и поясничного отделов позвоночника.


----------



## Екатерина Алексеевна (21 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Синдром беспокойных ног...*



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Люмбалгия на фоне дорсопатии (остеохондроз, спондилоартроз, протрузия L4-L5 до 3 мм с дискодуральным конфликтом) с вторичным "синдром беспокойных ног". Хроническое течение. S-образный сколиоз грудного и поясничного отделов позвоночника.


Здравствуйте, доктор! Не могли бы вы более понятными словами прокоментировать вышенаписаное?  :blush200:
И что можете мне посоветовать для избавления от боли, для улучшения самочувствия, учитывая что не могу принимать никакие таблетки...тошнит.
Тут выше писала, что со временем хотя бы Мексидол пропью...Вот позавчера решила начать. Не смогла...Вчера (на второй день приёма) после завтрака и приёма таблетки, примерно через час начало тошнить, появилась дурнота...Плохо было целый день, "два пальца в рот" не приносили облегчения. К вечеру начались боли в обоих подреберьях, правда не сильные, поднялась t до 37. А если ещё учесть, что болели ноги, поясница, кисти, голова...то чувствовала я себя "Лучше некуда".
Скорую боялась вызывать, зная что повезут в хирургию исключать аппендицит. Так оно и вышло )))))
Сегодня тоже тошнит, но уже меньше...
На завтра взяла талончик к терапевту, попросить направления на обледование. Вот...
А как быть с поясницей, с ногами? Как вылечиться без медикаментов?
Могут ли мне помочь "Бабушкины" методы? 
Спасибо за ответы...


----------



## Екатерина Алексеевна (1 Сен 2008)

*Ответ:  Синдром беспокойных ног...*

Здравствуйте! 
Ну вот...обследовала свои внутренности )))
УЗИ - хр. холецистит.
ФГДС - без паталогии. даже гастрита не написали, хотя всегда с молодых лет мне ставили гастродуоденит. Куда чего делось???
Терапевт (чужой...наш в отпуске) сказала, что излечился гастродуоденит...Только вот чем излечился то? Не лечилась...и пью море обезболивающих препаратов...два года так вообще ежедневно.
Думала, что там язва уже...а там  - без паталогии. Хорошо, конечно, но непонятно. Выписали мне таблетки Дюспаталин, Омепрозол, Мезим.
Мезим и раньше принимала, когда случалось объесться, так что тут всё нормально.  А вот с другими таблетками опять неудача ))))))) Выпила Дюспатолин перед ужином, Омепрозол на ночь, как и рекомендовано...ночью проснулась от зуда...покраснела и чесалась вся верхняя часть груди и шея...Не стала пить и эти таблетки. Доктор сказала принимать хотя бы Мезим, чтобы помочь поджелудочной…она предполагает, что было обострение панкреатита… Раньше такого диагноза у меня не было…И отослали меня к своему участковому, которая выходит на работу где-то после десятого числа.
А между тем продолжает тошнить, побаливать, отрыжка кислая …Принимаю Мезим по 2 три раза в день.
Ну и как тут лечиться…А интересно, вам попадались такие клиенты?

Так к чему это я ….В тот день, когда меня сильно мутило и пришлось вызывать скорую – я вообще ничего не кушала, потом несколько дней ела только подсушенный белый хлеб, чаек пила…так вот…в эти четыре дня мне хоть и было плоховато – слабость, тошнота…НО…У меня ничего не болело – ни голова, ни ноги…и я впервые за последнее время 4 дня была без пентальгина!!! Какое это счастье - жить без боли!!!!!
Потом рацион начал расширяться …и снова боли (((((((((((((
Что это было???
- Или мы обжираемся, отравляя этим организм и провоцируя боли?
- Или это организм мне помог, чтоб я уж совсем не слегла, чтоб не всё сразу болело?
- Или просто совпадение?

И ещё. Тьфу,тьфу, тьфу, но ноги стали болеть меньше…
Сейчас меня беспокоит боль в бедре, от самого верха, где бедро стыкуется с талией )))))))
(не знаю как понятней выразиться) и по всему суставу (боль ноющая) и дискомфорт и небольшое чувство онемения в крестце, причём постоянное.

Стала после контрастного душа обливаться ледяной водой, снизу вверх. Сначала ноги со всех сторон, потом выше…акцент делаю на пояснице, просто считаю до 10-15…потом ещё выше.  Ощущения обалденные ))))))) Ногам после такой процедуры конкретно лучше, «противность» из ног уходит, с поясницей не понятно…пока без изменений.
Как относитесь к такой процедуре, доктора?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Сен 2008)

*Ответ:  Синдром беспокойных ног...*

Положительно.


----------



## andriashka (1 Июн 2012)

Синдром беспокойных ног...
Нашел для себя актуальную и интересную тему...не знал, что это называется синдромом беспокойных ног. Лет 15 периодами мучаюсь. Выглядит это так, что ложишься и вроде сон наклевывается, но ногами без конца шебуршишь..с места на место и "....вечный бой..покой нам только снится". Очень противные ощущения скажу вам. Так вот за 15 лет нашел только один способ борьбы с этим..он прост. Как началось и кажется нет этому конца, как бы не лень было, надо встать и босиком походить мин 15 по холодному полу...затем быстренько в койку и заснуть, пока не началось снова. Если не успел...повторить заход.[/quote]


----------



## Маргарита М (10 Авг 2012)

У меня синдром беспокойных ног начался во время беременности. так что я для себя вывод сделала. что вероятнее всего это от изменений  в позвоночнике, хотя врачи говорят. что этиология неизвестна. Месяца за три до родов началось - места себе не находила, как с вечера начиналось и всю ночь. Только задравши ноги на стену чуть выкручивание ног уменьшалось. После родов на протяжении всей жизни периодически появляется если понервничаю или в неудобной позе долго просижу. Вывод такой что это видимо и с защемлением в позвоночнике связано и  с нервами и с сосудами. обезболивающие пить смысла нет,только печень сажать и дорогущие обследования делать тоже бессмысленно - все равно ничего конкретного не скажут и гонять будут. Просто надо по своему самочувствию лечение подобрать. Сирдалуд убийственный препарат. если давление склонно к пониженному, то тяжело будет переноситься. Надо что-то седативное пропить и пронаблюдать как ноги вести себя будут. Хоть тот же корвалол или валосердин. Обязательно нагрузку на ноги давать,  бегать или приседать - и сосудам и позвоночнику хорошо. В баню сходите. отследите как парилка подействует. Я иногда ноги диклораном плюс мажу. Когда под вечер перед сном начинается, ложусь на живот. сгибаю ноги в коленях и стопы соединяю шалашиком - кручение прекращается в таком положении, так и засыпаю.


----------



## Пчелка В (30 Мар 2013)

Откликнетесь у кого  заболевание  протекает  в  тяжелой  форме?Жизнь  потихоньку  превращается  в кошмар.Кто  какие  проходил  обследования?Какие  пили  лекарства?Ведь  я  так  понимаю ,что  с  таким  диагнозом  даже  инвалидность  не  дают.Как  жить?От  тех  лекарств  что  прописывали  стало  еще  хуже.Могу  засыпать  только  на  снотворных.Врачи  ничего  толком  не  знают.Почему  про  синдром  беспокойных ног так  мало  информациии  действительно  нужной??????????


----------



## yourock (2 Июл 2013)

Страдаю СБН с детства. Также как и у многих мучали ночные боли в ногах или руках. Как правило, все проходило после десятка отжиманий или приседаний, на крайний случай - таблетка анальгина или подобного средства. Раньше боли приходили нечасто - 2-4 раза в год, наверно, в весенне-осенний период. С возрастом все стало ухудшаться. А после перелома ноги четырехлетней давности ночи превратились в кошмар. Не спал практически недели две. На второй день сбежал из больницы, спать там вообще не мог, бродил по коридорам, на что, естественно, получал непонимающие взгляды медсестер. Дома сначала нормализовалось, но всего на пару ночей. Нога сломанная болит, боли накатывают, анальгетики пачками пил, ничего не помогало. Ездил по неврологам(невропатологам), никто ничего не понимает, все только у виска пальцем не крутят. Лекарств перепил кучу - все без толку. Начала сдавать психика от всего этого. Решился на поход к психиатру, только в платную клинику. Результат - начал спать, боли стали уходить. Лекарства нужные подобрали не сразу - многие не подходили, какие то бестолку были, от каких то только хуже было. Остановились на рексетине , амиотриптилине и карбомазепине. Кроме этого, какой то укол в вену, к сожалению, не помню названия, плюс сеансы психотерапии, витамины. Все пршло!!! Ходил на сеансы года полтора, сначала чуть ли не каждый день, затем по убывающей. Потом, когда почуствовал себя в норме, прекратил лечение. С тех пор чуствую себя более-менее нормально, если что - знаю, какие лекарства и схемы нужны и не затягиваю с этим.Единственное, к рексетину недели 2 надо привыкать - голова сильно кружится, на машине не поездишь особо, в анотации про это написано, и при отмене также. 
Насколько я понял, проблему СБН могут решить только опытные психиатры; невропатологи - это как бы не их уровень. Лекарства не те , подход не тот, они и не знют о такой беде, сложилось у меня ощущение. Ну и когда припрет, все эти компрессы, обливания и тд- все это ерунда, нужно обращаться к специалисту. И не надо отчаиваться, подобрать нужный комплекс лекарств не так и уж просто и быстро, главное терпение.


----------



## Барбара (8 Ноя 2013)

У меня эта проблема давно,раньше обходилась без лечения,полежу на иппликаторе Кузнецова,разотру ступни,одену носки и засыпаю.Сейчас какой-то кошмар,старые методы не помогают,до 5 утра то ваны,то растирания,то растягивания,в 4 утра,выбившись из сил,пью феназепам и в 5 кое-как засыпаю.Днём чувствую себя ужасно,кажется,что мозги совсем перестали работать.Короче,завал.





yourock написал(а):


> амиотриптилине


От амитриптилина Вам не хуже?.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Ноя 2013)

Так может феназепам с вечера пить?


----------



## andriashka (1 Дек 2013)

@Барбара, попробуйте на ночь контрастный душ...в конце холодной водой ноги и под одеяло засыпать сразу.


----------



## Ольга Мельник (3 Мар 2017)

@Пчелка В, здравствуйте. прошло много времени. Как у вас дела? Вы нашли выход из этой страшной ситуации. ? вот у меня происходит то же самое. Не буду перечислять . Но жизнь моя превратилась в ад.


----------

